# Anyone here from Melbourne, Australia



## floatingfire (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi, just wondering if there is anyone with depersonalisation/derealisation from Melbourne, Australia? I'd like to organise a meet-up. PM me!


----------



## floatingfire (Jan 6, 2013)

Great, anyone else?


----------



## colors (Mar 9, 2008)

.


----------



## floatingfire (Jan 6, 2013)

When will you be flying down colors?


----------



## matthen (Jul 28, 2009)

.


----------



## colors (Mar 9, 2008)

-


----------



## luke1979 (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm in Darwin..


----------



## wdc20 (May 17, 2010)

Im in sydney. If anyone wants to skype add me 

wantdacronic


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm from gold coast  pm me


----------



## Joan Smith (May 28, 2013)

Hi I am also from Melbourne,

I have fully recovered.

Joan


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello,

I'm from Melbourne too! Lovely weather we're having! LOL

Pm anytime.

Phil


----------



## Meeka (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Im from the Riverland in SA =D


----------



## rrab (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi

I'm from melbourne as well. Suffering dp/dr and hppd. PM me if you like


----------



## tracy (Jul 2, 2013)

im from melbourne too pm me


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

...


----------



## Tronick (Dec 11, 2012)

Heya,

From Brisbane.. Meet up would be cool


----------



## Rainy Day (May 7, 2014)

Hi everyone! Im from QLD, Gold Coast


----------



## jharden (Apr 21, 2014)

Howdy - 25-year-old guy from Brisbane here! Always keen to meet up for a coffee or a chat 

PM me if you want to chat more, happy to help out anyone.


----------

